# Inspektion bei Canyon



## CANIANER7.0 (20. Februar 2008)

Tag!

Ich werde mein GC 7.0 am Freitag zur Inspektion nach Koblenz bringen. Es ist die erste Inspektion und die wollte ich doch gerne von Canyon durchführen lassen.

Wie sind eure jüngsten Erfahrungen?
Sollte man bei dem 50 Punkte Check besonders auf irgendwas achten? Bin ja - vielleicht zu Unrecht - immer recht misstrauisch, wenn an meinen Sachen rumwerkelt (klingt jetzt übertriebener als es ist, aber es verdeutlicht mein Anliegen hoffe ich).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## renderscout (20. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte mein GC 8.0 auch zu CANYON zur Erstinspektion geschickt und war positiv überrascht. Sauber gearbeitet, meine aufgeschriebenen Probleme wurden beseitigt, alles ging sehr schnell inkl. Versandzeit ca.1,5 Wochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XSnailX (20. Februar 2008)

Hi renderscout,

was hat der Spaß denn gekostet?

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (20. Februar 2008)

XSnailX schrieb:


> Hi renderscout,
> 
> was hat der Spaß denn gekostet?
> 
> ...



http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=11&q=54


----------



## Ninja2007 (21. Februar 2008)

Das heiÃt entweder 80â¬ bzw. 100â¬ fÃ¼r ein Service, das denke ich dort nicht mal 20 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt??

Ich denke das kann man selber auch machen (Werfer einstellen, schauen ob alle Schrauben sitzen)! 

Der positive Nebeneffekt, wenn man es selber macht, ist das man sein eigenes Bike besser kennen lernt und nix zahlen muss!! 

Ich hab es bei meinem XC8.0 nicht machen lassen sondern selbert gemacht!!

LG.


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. Februar 2008)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Das heißt entweder 80 bzw. 100 für ein Service, das denke ich dort nicht mal 20 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt??



Also für mich sind es 49,95 . Fahre nach Österreich und somit liegt es fast auf dem Weg. Die Inspektion dauert 70 Minuten und ist durchaus umfangreich.



Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Der positive Nebeneffekt, wenn man es selber macht, ist das man sein eigenes Bike besser kennen lernt und nix zahlen muss!!



Da hast du Recht! Ich schraube ansonsten auch selber. Aber ich hatte ja n Sturz und will den Rahmen auf Verwindung checken lassen. Und Erstinspektion von jemand machen lassen der das wohl öfter macht als ich halte ich für Sinnvoll. Das ist auch mit ein Grund.


----------



## renderscout (21. Februar 2008)

also es war der Standardpreis laut Canyon (weiß net mehr genau wieviel, steht aber irgendwo). Zusätzlich kam bei mir noch ne neue Kette dazu, da die alte verschlissen war. Mittlerweile schraube ich was ich kann auch selber. Dennoch wollte ich das einfach innerhalb der Frist erledigt haben. In meinen Augen war das lohnend, da ich bestimmt nicht das ganze Rad selber zerlegt und neu geschmiert hätte! Desweiteren besitze ich auch keinen Drehmomentschlüssel (noch nicht)...

Es wurde halt von Grund auf nochmals gecheckt und das war es mir wert. Dennoch muss es halt jeder selber entscheiden.


----------



## Ninja2007 (21. Februar 2008)

Die Frage ist nur was dort alles getscheckt wird!! Beim 50 Punkte Check bleiben ja auch manche Fehler unentdeckt!

Wenn ich es selber mache dann weiß ich zumindes genau was ich gemacht habe (oder auch nicht  )

Robert


----------



## renderscout (21. Februar 2008)

@ninja2007,

ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht so recht was du eigentlich willst?! Du schreibst selber, dass du den check nicht hast machen lassen, moserst aber rum wegen dem Preis und erzählst zusätzlich noch was von irgendwelchen Dingen die vergessen wurden oder wie auch immer...?! Woher bitte nimmst du denn dann die Erfahrung bzw. worauf stützt du deine Aussagen? 

Die eigentliche Frage ging um Erfahrungen mit der Erstinspektion bei Canyon und nicht ob selber machen billiger ist! Nun und meine Erfahrungen damit waren Erstklassig, was sowohl den Check des Bikes als auch die Geschwindigkeit angeht!


----------



## findel (21. Februar 2008)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Das heißt entweder 80 bzw. 100 für ein Service, das denke ich dort nicht mal 20 Minuten in Anspruch nimmt??
> 
> Ich denke das kann man selber auch machen (Werfer einstellen, schauen ob alle Schrauben sitzen)!
> 
> ...



Das will ich sehen, wie du in 20 min das Innenlager fettest, Steuersatz fettest und prüfst, die Hauptlager vom Hinterbau fettest, die Kette wechselst und sämtliche Anbauteile auf Funktion überprüfst...... So ein Mechaniker wäre Gold wert..... 

Ps: Ich habe die erste Inspektion von Canyon durchführen lassen war sehr zu frieden damit.


----------



## Ninja2007 (21. Februar 2008)

Ist eh gut wenn ich so tolle Erfahrunge habt mit dem Service!!

Ich denke nur dass es beim Fahrradservice so läuft wie beim Auto (und ich glaub da kennt ja jeder die Tricks von den Automechanikern)!!

Da ich selber keine Erfahrungen mit der Inspektion habe klinke ich mich hier aus der Diskussion aus!

LG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentence (21. Februar 2008)

mal ne Frage.. gibts Fristen in denen man den Service machen lassen sollte?=
(nicht die finanziell bedingten, durch den Gutschein etwa) 
hab im ersten halben Jahre nicht wirklich viele Kilometer gefahren und mir gedacht nach 500km schick ich das Bike mal ein...
das rad is nun 6 Monate alt und durch Krankheit, herumschicken durch defekte, urlaub, etc. sind nur 300km druff...

soll ich noch warten oder gilt die Devise: so schnell wie möglich zur Inspektion damit?


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (21. Februar 2008)

Sentence schrieb:


> mal ne Frage..
> soll ich noch warten oder gilt die Devise: so schnell wie möglich zur Inspektion damit?



An deiner Stelle würde ich es jetzt machen, wenn du erstens die 20 Euro Differenz sparen willst und zweitens nicht lange aufs Bike warten willst. Denn noch herrscht bei Canyon denke ich Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Auch wenns erst 300 Km sind - kann die Erstinspektion nicht verkehrt sein.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (22. Februar 2008)

Können Garantieansprüche verfallen wenn man die erst Inspektion nicht machen lest? Werden verschleiß Teile ohne Kentnis vom Kunden ausgetauscht?


----------



## Dr.Bizzaro (23. Februar 2008)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich es jetzt machen, wenn du erstens die 20 Euro Differenz sparen willst und zweitens nicht lange aufs Bike warten willst. Denn noch herrscht bei Canyon denke ich Ruhe vor dem Sturm. Auch wenns erst 300 Km sind - kann die Erstinspektion nicht verkehrt sein.


Erstinspektion nach 300km... muss jeder selber wissen, ob er sein rad lieber fährt oder in der gegend rumschickt, um den ach so geilen geiz ist geil zwanzig euro bonus zu bekommen würde mir aber auf jeden fall einen termin geben und die dauer der inspektion bestätigen lassen! bei meinem dealer um die ecke hole ich das rad nach einer inspektion am nächsten tag wieder ab... und nein, ich werde mein rad nicht mehr nach koblenz geben, da ich nicht weiss, wer daran herumschraubt. mir wurde eine ersatzgabel eingebaut und angeblich getestet. dabei wurden die steuersatz-kugellager verkehrt herum eingelegt, was ein lenken unmöglich und selbst das geradeaus fahren zur herausforderung machte 



Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Können Garantieansprüche verfallen wenn man die erst Inspektion nicht machen lest? Werden verschleiß Teile ohne Kentnis vom Kunden ausgetauscht?


NEIN, lediglich die dämpfungselemente müssten jährlich zum check wg deren garantie und verschleissteile dürfen auch gewechselt werden, ohne dass du jedesmal die werkstatt von canyon anrufst.


----------



## thomasx (23. Februar 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> Können Garantieansprüche verfallen wenn man die erst Inspektion nicht machen lest?



Nö, du mußt diese Durchsicht nicht machen lassen, und die gewährte Garantie verfällt nicht.
Man hat bei Canyon nur Garantie auf den Rahmen und Canyongabeln, ansonsten eben die Garantie die die Komponentenhersteller gewähren.
Was die für Bedingungen stellen, mußt man in den mitgelieferten Dokumentationen nachlesen.


----------



## Sentence (26. Februar 2008)

also is es halt auch ausreichend, wenn ich das gute StÃ¼ck Ende dieser Saison abgebe? die 20Tâ¬uronen Mehrpreis tun mir net weh, wenn ich die erst spÃ¤ter berappe...

finds halt nur irgendwie... Ã¼bertrieben nach 300km schon nen Check.. gibts distanzmÃ¤Ãige Richtlinien ab wann man da dann in den sauren Apfel beiÃen sollte und das Bike zum Check bringt?

dazu kommt, dass die "freundlichen" HÃ¤ndler bei mir ums Eck nicht sonderlich angetan sind wenn ich ihnen ein Canyon vorbei bringe.. hab sogar schon in unauffÃ¤lligen SondierungsgesprÃ¤chen entnommen dass die Versenderbikes teilweise sogar ablehnen zu warten...
Bayern halt *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CANIANER7.0 (26. Februar 2008)

So Leute, nun war ich ja letzten Freitag bei Canyon..

Bis auf das eine oder andere bin ich zufrieden!

Mein Anliegen neben der normalen Inspektion:
- Bremse vorne rubbelt (Gabel schwingt beim Bremsen hin und her).
- Check nach meinem Sturz.

Man hat mir vorgeschlagen, sicherheitshalber einen neuen Lenker aufzubauen. Hab eine Lenkerstange für 1  angeboten bekommen. War schon mal montiert aber nicht gefahren.. Netter Nebeneffekt: die neue Lenkstange ist kürzer. Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ich finds sinnvoll. Fand es am Wochenende wendiger an engen Stellen und auch leichter auf die Rückbank zu verstauen  .

Bremse (K18) sei Reklamation - würde ne neue Scheibe drauf kommen.

Als ich dann wieder kam, war das Bike fertig. Man sagte mir das rubbeln sei weg. Ich Probefahrt gemacht und was war? Es war immer noch da.   Dann haben die noch zwei Mal an der Bremse rumgetan, bis nach langem hin und her einer zu meinem Mechaniker meinte, dass er neue Beläge drauf machen soll. Habe somit vorne neue Scheibe + gesinterte Beläge (vorher organische), auf Garantie. 

Was ich krass fand ist, dass meine Kette auch getauscht weden musste. Nach gerademal 650Km. Hab selber gesehen, als er die Schieblehre angesetzt hat. Hält die Shimano bei euch auch nur so wenig aus? Beim Schalten gehe ich immer sehr materialschonend vor.

Zwei Speichen die n leichten Knick haben wurden entweder übersehen oder für unbedenklich befunden..

Fazit: für 77 Euro ne Inspektion mit Montage des neuem Lenker, neuer Kette (20 ), neue Bremsscheibe + Beläge und noch etwas was ich nicht verraten darf.  

Bin zufrieden, was die Kullanz bei Canyon angeht, wenn es um Tausch von Komponenten geht - war bei mir zumindest jetzt so.

PS: Canyon zieht in wenigen Tagen um. Würd jetzt also nix einschicken


----------



## chaz (26. Februar 2008)

Bei mir hat die Kette keine 600 km gehalten. Hab dann eine Rohloff-Kette montiert. Mal sehen, ob die länger hält.


----------



## Lumbi (26. Februar 2008)

Ninja2007 schrieb:


> Ist eh gut wenn ich so tolle Erfahrunge habt mit dem Service!!
> 
> Ich denke nur dass es beim Fahrradservice so läuft wie beim Auto (und ich glaub da kennt ja jeder die Tricks von den Automechanikern)!!
> 
> ...



...also ich kann zwar nur für mich sprechen aber in der Firma wo ich arbeite
wird nix getrickst wie du schreibst. Der Kunde muss 100% bezahlen und bekommt dafür auch 100% Leistung. Wir haben Interne-Testautos und werden auch regelmäßig extern, also von den Vertragsmarken getestet. Da kann man sich keine Pfuscherei erlauben, sonst ist der Vertrag weg und der Laden dicht.
Wir haben unsere Vorgabelisten und die werden Punkt für Punkt abgearbeitet. Ich finde das auch richtig so.

Bei Werkstätten die nicht Markengebunden sind sieht die sache natürlich anders aus. Da wo der Mechaniker Provision auf ausgetauschte Teile bekommt würde ich mein Auto sicher nicht hinstellen.
Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall, leider...

Aber das nur mal so nebenbei.

An meinen Bikes mache ich alles selbst was ich kann, habe aber auch kein Problem damit in den Bikeshop zugehen und für gute Arbeit Geld zubezahlen.

Gruß
  Lumbi


----------



## Hot Wheels (2. März 2008)

Bei uns in die Werkstatt kommen auch regelmäßig
Testautos, da kann man sich keinen Fusch erlauben.
Man muß auch bedenken, das bei den heutigen Serviceintervallen
von bis zu 2 Jahren und 30000 km, einige Verschleißteile früher
getauscht werden als das bei 10000 km Intervallen der Fall wäre.
Allerdings kann man sich dann auch diese ganzen Zwischenchecks
sparen,  Frühjahrs-; Winter-; Urlaubs-; ..... check sind größtenteils
Geldmacherrei.
Zu der Canyon Inspektion kann ich nichts sagen, nur ich persönlich 
halte nicht sehr viel davon das Bike wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zur Post
zu bringen. Wenn man selber ein bißchen schrauben kann, ist man hier
deutlich im Vorteil. Nach 300 km brauchst du nicht viel machen, alle
Schrauben mal überprüfen, Speichen mal auf Spannung prüfen und nen
bißchen die Kette ölen.


----------

